# How well do you know your building code?



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm trying to expand my overall knowledge and looking at purchasing a copy of the Ontario Building Code. I haven't had a look at it before, and everything I know about code is what I have heard people say, what I've read, etc. Don't worry, I still work for someone else.

So, have any of you bought a copy of your local building code? If yes, did you do it for a specific reason or for overall knowledge of your trade/other trades. If no, don't you think it's worth it? What is your reasoning for not owning it?

On the website a yearly subscription to the online information is $100. A binder is $200, or a cd-rom is $150. What do you think is the best option? I do like my computer stuff, but for something like this I am thinking I would like the binder the most. 

Thanks


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I bought mine for my apprenticeship training, and for everyday work. I try to study it when I can. I have found that it works great when doing renovations, and during the estimate process.
If I tell someone that : yes, I can do 'X' for you, but it will require changes to 'Y' and 'Z' to be fully up to code/ or be guaranteed by me; they typically appreciate the extra info. I feel that it makes me better at my trade as well if I don't have to second guess about the work I am performing.
Code will also give you insight into what other trades coming after you require as well, and if you can have something ready for the next guy you develop a higher amount of professional respect amongst your peers/subs.
Also, if you are still working for someone else, having knowledge of the tasks at hand reduces the amount of time spent on consulting with the boss on certain tasks.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You may be able to find the Ontario codes on line for free.
I am downloading a PDF for Ontario now but it is taking awhile, must be a big file.

Here it is now.
http://opseu560.org/BuildingCode-2007.pdf

Funny thing I am not absolutely sure this is for Ontario, I can not find a reference to Ontario in the PDF but the link I found on Google mentions it.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Aseverid - That is what I was thinking. I'm going to get my hands on it to study.

ScipioAfricanus - Before I made this thread I did load up that pdf that I found through google. But like you, I am unsure if it is the correct one. The official government website that sells it has the last release as 2006. Also, mine loaded quite quickly, despite it being 1200 pages or so. 

If you or anyone else could confirm that it is indeed the Ontario Building Code, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Not from Ontario, but I take code seriously. 

I learn all of the local, state and national. Code book is $200. A code reference is $50 or so. 

I also email all my local municipalities every January and ask for any changes.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I know enough to avoid the building inspector at all costs :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Not well enough. We have no inspections in my city for residential.I have tried to get something but to no avail. Now we also do light commercial and that's inspected and (knock on wood) we have always passed.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Not well enough. We have no inspections in my city for residential.I have tried to get something but to no avail. Now we also do light commercial and that's inspected and (knock on wood) we have always passed.


Dont hire a third party inspector? 

We dont have code inspectors in the county, but hire a third party inspector.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Dont hire a third party inspector?
> 
> We dont have code inspectors in the county, but hire a third party inspector.


Hmmm...haven't heard of such a thing...our commercial inspectors are a service company approved by the state. I wonder if they would do that.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Hmmm...haven't heard of such a thing...our commercial inspectors are a service company approved by the state. I wonder if they would do that.


Several certified and licensed inspectors working for them selves here :thumbsup:

Makes the client a lot more comfortable if they dont know you before you start. :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Several certified and licensed inspectors working for them selves here :thumbsup:
> 
> Makes the client a lot more comfortable if they dont know you before you start. :thumbsup:


Do you have the client pay them directly? I could see someone claiming a payout if the builder hires the inspector...just asking.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Just bought the Canadian code.

$293


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Brutus said:


> Just bought the Canadian code.
> 
> $293


Brutus, was that the new code with all of the energy efficiency and green revisions? I haven't picked up the new BC one yet, and I heard that it was the most revised edition to date. Gotta start reading up on that ASAP. Oh yeah, how's that IP prep going?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

It's going, doing well in school. IP prep starts Friday/Monday (pending weather). IP exam on the 23rd.


Nova Scotia uses the Canadian building code, we don't use a provincial one. Each municipality has their own provisions, but not much changes.

There are a bunch of energy efficiency stuff in there, but not all that much "green" type of stuff. I mainly focus on section 9 (and the appropriate appendix).


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Brutus, do you suspect the Canadian code is much different from Ontarios?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

The Canadian code is the minimum for the country.

Every province and region can add to it, but, every where must follow at least the NBC.

I have never seen an Ontario code book. In NS, we don't have our own, we just use the NBC.


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.iccsafe.org/content/pages/freeresources.aspx


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

what's a building code?:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Do you have the client pay them directly? I could see someone claiming a payout if the builder hires the inspector...just asking.


We give them the option, only one has used their own. The company we use does a lot municipalities, so it would be as hard as paying of a local code official :thumbsup:


----------



## LazCon (Oct 3, 2008)

As soon as you learn it, they change it!


----------

